# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Вокальные конкурсы и фестивали в Казахстане (Алматы, Караганда)

## Gulia

Привет!
Если кто знает о предстоящих конкурсах и фествалях в Казахстане- прошу откликтнуться! (Алматы, Караганда).
Также буду благодарна за адреса и наводки продюсерских центров и кастингов.
Если кто заинтересуется- дуэт, парням по 17 л.
Помогите, земляки!
Хочется других посмотреть и себя показать... :Aga:

----------


## katzen

*Gulia*,
 Казахстан, Алматы 	Международный конкурс песни и танца «Бозторгай» 	Последняя неделя мая 	До 18 лет 

 Казахстан Астана 
 Международный конкурс «Ак когершин» 26 – 30 марта Все жанры :smile:

----------


## Gulia

*katzen*,
Спасибо!
А как подать заявку? или узнать об условиях?
С наступающим!

----------


## katzen

*Gulia*,
 Ну, если верить интернету, то можно позвонить по следующим телефонам
 Астана 	Международный конкурс «Ак когершин» Тамара Эскенова тел. +7 777 393 18 35 
 Алматы 	Международный конкурс песни и танца «Бозторгай» 
 Карлыгаш Абдикаримова 	3272-49-23-12 3272-62-33-13 3272-47-61-06 факс 
Успехов  в наступающем Новом году. :br:

----------


## Gulia

Большое спасибо! :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/390068.gif[/IMG]

----------


## flyfish

Может быть, кто-то что-то знает об этом конкурсе? Где-то в интернете вычитала, что это один из самых престижных Казахстанских конкурсов, но, к сожалению, никаких "доказательств" этому, кроме пары статей, не обнаружила :smile:

----------


## Gulia

Привет!
А что вычитала- где проходит, когда, репертуар, возраст?
Как-то тут все глухо у нас- в Казахстане....:frown:

----------


## flyfish

*Gulia*,
Финал проходит, кажется, в Караганде. Жюри солидное. В прошлом году была Лайма Вайкуле, представители от конкурса "Новая волна", даже со Всемирного чемпионата искусств.

----------


## Gulia

Вау! А когда?

----------


## flyfish

*Gulia*,
В том то и дело, что точной информации о сроках у меня нет. В прошлом году финал проходил в октябре, но до этого были отборочные туры, а вот где и когда? Именно это и хотелось бы узнать! :smile:
Вот ссылка в Казправде о конкурсе в 2007 г.

http://hghltd.yandex.net/yandbtm?url...0ghnlNvwmgdfM4

А здесь "впечатления" одной из болельщиц:
http://hghltd.yandex.net/yandbtm?url...0ghnlNvwmgdfM4

----------


## Ledi

> Может быть, кто-то что-то знает об этом конкурсе?


Вот они наверняка могут знать,попробуйте к ним обратиться
http://izumrudpromo.kz/index.php?opt...=35&Itemid=116


Сегодня случайно увидела в инете 

В Алматы обнаружены тела предпринимателя Юрия Бармина и участницы конкурса "Super star kz" Анны Шейдер В ходе оперативно-следственных мероприятий установлено, что члены преступной группы получили от сына Юрия Шейдера выкуп в размере 500 тысяч долларов и 100 миллионов тенге, после чего похищенных людей убили
читать дальше  http://www.nomad.su/?a=13-200901130207

http://www.caravan.kz/article/?pid=161&aid=7569

http://www.yk.kz/news/show/2530

----------


## Milya

Ау! Казахстан! Соседи! Приглашаю вас в Волгоград на Международный конкурс "Музыкальная волна", приезжайте в гости!
Вся информация о проекте на www.det-fond.ru
слева в меню - раздел Фестивали  -  находите "Музыкальная волна" (15-19 июля) - заявку можно отправить прямо с сайта, так как времени осталось очень мало. Сделайте пометку пресс-центр, чтобы я смогла быстро с вами связаться.

----------


## SeregaKZ

А кто ни будь может рассказать про конкурс Шабыт?

----------


## SeregaKZ

Так и нет ответа очень жаль =((((

----------

